# Road Trip Llano



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

We are on a month long road trip through the western U.S.

First stop, Junction to fish the S. Llano.

Big catfish, Guadalupe bass, and beautiful sunfish hit the fly.

Next stop, San Juan river, NM.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool pics! keep them coming.

I've fished the San Juan River - up by Pagosa Springs. Great river to find a trout or two. Enjoy!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

you lucky dog! great pics as usual. thanks


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Try Chama too, just a few miles from Pagosa Springs and plenty of access.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm guessing you mean the San Juan below Navajo Dam.

Bring some really small (size 20-24) midges and about the same size dries (Parachute Adams) for any surface activity. Also stock up on 7x fluorocarbon tippet.

Those trout are cool to watch and challenging to catch (unless you go with a guide).

It's a great place. Enjoy!


----------



## tgiertz (Jun 17, 2008)

Slate River around Crested Butte. Great area in the summer. Wonderful fishing and cool town.


----------

